
Why do so few university graduates start their own businesses? - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2018/dec/14/why-do-so-few-university-graduates-start-their-own-businesses
======
ineedasername
My guess is it has something to with trade schools. The article and underlying
study it cites don't say what types of businesses were started, but non-
graduates are probably much more likely to learn a specific trade. And between
the person that graduates with a degree in finance or instead went to school
to be an electrician, the electrician is more likely to start their own
business and be self-employed.

